# More on fresh cut veggies



## Rings Я Us (Oct 23, 2017)

https://www.google.com/amp/amp.usatoday.com/story/789775001

Aunt Jemima pancakes recalled too.


----------



## Blackford69 (Oct 24, 2017)

Need to be very careful especially vegetarians.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 24, 2017)

Blackford69 said:


> Need to be very careful especially vegetarians.



I shop at Meijer in Michigan.. lol One listed company .


----------

